# ISO Exceptional Salad Dressings



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Mar 8, 2008)

My wife is going to a dinner on Wensday and has been asked to bring 3 salad dressings. I make a pretty decent mayo, but can never get the flavor quite right. But the consistancy is great. This mayo will be made into a ranch dressing.

I also have some frozen raspberries in the freezer and plan to make a home-made raspberry-vinagarette.

For the third, I intend to make a fusion of a sweet Russian Dressing with chili powder mixed in to give it a bit of a southwestern kick.

I have combined store-bought russian and chili powder many times. It makes a great dressing that goes great on taco salad, or with any leafy salad served along side tacos, burritoes, etc. The dinner will be chili with cornbread and salad. I don't want to use store bought dressings, but want to send my DW with great home made dressings. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks in advance.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Constance (Mar 8, 2008)

I make a darned good bleu cheese dressing with Miracle Whip, crumbled bleu cheese, a dash of lemon juice, a grind of black pepper and enough milk to thin the mixture to the consistency you like. 
The MW works better than mayo or sour cream because of it's lighter, tangier taste.


----------



## buckytom (Mar 8, 2008)

gw, have you thought about going asian and trying a creamy ginger, or sesame oil and garlic dressing?


----------



## *amy* (Mar 8, 2008)

Goodweed of the North said:


> ... The dinner will be chili with cornbread and salad. Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


 
I would go with an avocado dressing.


----------



## merstar (Mar 8, 2008)

Both these salads have great dressings. Note: In the first recipe, I omitted the oil and parmesan, which yielded a lighter dressing, but many people have included them, and loved it, so it's good either way. Also, I used lemon zest instead of lemongrass, low sodium soy sauce instead of fish sauce, an extra clove garlic, 3 Tbsp lime juice instead of 4, and 1/2 tsp instead of 2 tsp Asian chili sauce.

PACIFIC-RIM CAESAR SALAD
Pacific-Rim Caesar Salad Recipe at Epicurious.com

CREAMY, LEMONY, PEPPER-PARMESAN DRESSING OVER ROMAINE SALAD
Recipes : Creamy, Lemony, Pepper-Parmesan Dressing on Romaine Lettuce Salad : Food Network


----------



## Bilby (Mar 8, 2008)

I had a wonderful raspberry vinegar and lime juice dressing over a prawn salad once but have never been able to replicate the flavours correctly but that was divine!

Love the Japanese salad dressing they use over here, very garlicy but different from a standard salad dressing.

I also quite like an Asian coleslaw but with a satay sauce over it instead of the usual coleslaw dressings.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Mar 10, 2008)

Wow!  Super Ideas.  I guess I'm going to have to do a bit of research to figure out some of these dressings.  Thanks everyone.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 10, 2008)

Chili, cornbread, and salad to me screams a REALLY good homemade ranch dressing.

You can also "Mexican up" your Ranch with all those Mexican flavors - chili powder, fresh cilantro, ground cumin, and a bit of cayenne.  I also add chives to my homemade Ranch - I would still use chives too OR the green part of some spring onions.


----------



## AllenOK (Mar 20, 2008)

I know it probably wouldn't go well with a chili supper, but I used to make a killer balsamic dressing when I lived in MI.

Finely mince 2 - 3 shallots
Finely mince 1 - 2 garlic cloves

Make a confit of the shallots and garlic with about 1 1/2 - 2 c of good EVOO.  Cook this over low heat so the shallots and garlic don't caramelize to heavily.  Once the shallots have started to wilt and lightly caramelize, remove the mixture from the heat, and add about 1/2 c of good balsamic vinegar, and salt and pepper to taste.  Stir, and allow to cool to room temperature.

I like to mix grated Parmesan with that, and just dip some good bread into it.


----------



## suziquzie (Mar 20, 2008)

I had a champagne / walut dressing once. I cant even remember where I got it from. I think it was a gift. Very good!!!


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 20, 2008)

Goodweed of the North said:


> The dinner will be chili with cornbread and salad. I don't want to use store bought dressings, but want to send my DW with great home made dressings. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North



This sounds pretty good: Recipes : Tomato-Avocado Salad with Lime-Toasted Cumin-Cilantro Vinaigrette : Food Network I haven't tried it, though. HTH.


----------



## Caine (Mar 20, 2008)

I've had dinner guests refuse to leave my house without this recipe:


*CHEF CAINE’S SOUTHWEST CAESAR DRESSING*​

1 cup Mayonnaise 
3 tbs Lemon juice 
2 tbs Soy sauce 
2 tbs Grated Cotija cheese 
1 tsp Brown sugar
½ tsp New Mexico chili powder
½ tsp paprika
¼ tsp Cayenne pepper
Salt and pepper to taste


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 20, 2008)

Caine said:


> I've had dinner guests refuse to leave my house without this recipe:
> 
> 
> *CHEF CAINE’S SOUTHWEST CAESAR DRESSING*​
> ...



I'm going to have to try this. I have everything but the Cotija cheese. Is there something I can sub? I have imported Parm. Reg., goat cheese, Monterey Jack, sharp cheddar and Gruyere at home.


----------



## Caine (Mar 21, 2008)

GotGarlic said:


> I'm going to have to try this. I have everything but the Cotija cheese. Is there something I can sub? I have imported Parm. Reg., goat cheese, Monterey Jack, sharp cheddar and Gruyere at home.


Cotija cheese has been referred to as "Mexican Parmesan", so parm would be an acceptable substitute.


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 21, 2008)

Caine said:


> Cotija cheese has been referred to as "Mexican Parmesan", so parm would be an acceptable substitute.



Cool, thanks


----------



## buckytom (Mar 21, 2008)

never heard of cojita cheese, but if it's like parm, try "tropical" brand queso blanco.

i've used it in chicken parm and it was tough to tell the difference from mozz.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Mar 21, 2008)

Well, I made a blackberry vinagerette that tasted suprisingly like a good balsamic vinager, a ranch, a very good Italian, and a russian with chili powder added for good measure.  They all were scarffed up by the guests who asked if they could have them.  The only one I hated to give away was the Italian.  I made it with apple cider vinager and Carapeli brand EVOO.  The spices used were dried oregano, sweet basil, a touch of crushed rosemary, salt, garlic, and the kicker - powdered mustard, which acted as the emulsifier and kept the oil and vinager from seperating.  For the liquids, I used 1 part vinager, one part oil, and 2 parts water.  It all sat in the fridge overnight.  That let the flavors combine well.

The recipes on this thread look amazing and I will be trying all of them over a period of time.  Thanks everyone.  You rock.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------

